

The other joshkerr's are out of luck (recycling usernames) - astrojams
http://joshkerr.com/4197/the-other-joshkerrs-are-out-of-luck

======
astrojams
Funny thing is that I tried to register "joshkerr" as my username on Hacker
News but it was already registered. I've been successful on most other
networks, but there is someone on this one that beat me to it. Figures,
hackers and all.

